# Anyone know where i can get a FREE cpu thermometer(download)



## MahaGamer (Jul 29, 2005)

Hey i am running on a AMD athalon 64 and am worried about heat. i think it is usually around 45*c when gaming and 38-40 on idle. is this good? i need a downloadable thermomiter. please if you have a good free one please share the link with me! thanks


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Well within specs. You can download speedfan.
http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Do a google search for Speed Fan. Pretty good program.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Awwwww Rockn you beat me to the post


----------



## MichaelDee (Oct 15, 2007)

You can also try coretemp, as well as ntune, which monitors the cpu and gpu temp.


----------

